# When did 7 strings fall out of fashion?



## savabich2 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been out of it for a while but after Petrucci did Awake i thought for sure the 7 string would become standard.

I can't find any from BC Rich or Jackson in the current line-ups.

Does anyone make them standard anymore?


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 7, 2006)

Mayn! They are just catering to the lowest common denominator, mayn! 

There are those that follow, and then there are us!  The seven string mighty! It's like asking why McDonalds doesn't serve Filet Mignon.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 7, 2006)

Ibanez, Schecter.

Jackson and Bc Rich make a couple, but don't appear on the sites, just in the shops here.


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2006)

Ibanez and Schecter make a lot of "standard" 7-strings. Jackson makes a few, but not a lot. B.C. Rich makes at least a few, but also not that many.

7-strings went out of fashion around 2000-2001, I believe...


----------



## Leon (Aug 7, 2006)

good taste is hardly ever in fashion


----------



## 2powern (Aug 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> good taste is hardly ever in fashion




That would explain why people like Nevermore.


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2006)

2powern said:


> That would explain why people like Nevermore.



Ha ha.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 7, 2006)

Currently:

BCRich makes one production 7 string, the Platinum Pro Warlock. They'll make Customs as well.

Jackson has one production 7 string, the C.O.W. DK7. They'll make almost anything you want custom.

Ibanez has like 4 production models; UV777BK, K7, RG1527, RG7321.

Schecter has 5 production models; 007 Elite, C-7 Blackjack, C-7 HellRaiser, Damien-7, Omen-7


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2006)

Sevenstrings fell out of fashing because Metalcore came into fashion.

And metalcore bands only use classic les pauls


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Sevenstrings fell out of fashing because Metalcore came into fashion.
> 
> And metalcore bands only use classic les pauls


wtf


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes, I am stereoyping metalcore bands as using vintage equipment to look cool.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 7, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Mayn! They are just catering to the lowest common denominator, mayn!
> There are those that follow, and then there are us!  The seven string mighty! It's like asking why McDonalds doesn't serve Filet Mignon.


Hey popsyche that is a pretty and serious /cool guitar I had one alot like it. 
(And to your qoute; hahhah thats right!...
Here is a short song (story sort of) that I wrote:
It never went out of fashion we are fashion at its finest..Wether the pushers of something to gain can use us or not! hehehehheh Our form follows the function of our might look at us strong! And growing stronger- the world does see us in a big way and newbie 7 stringers keep popping up all the time . I see more and more highly intelligent youths going after 7 string guitars trying to find quality axes..And small american business are reclaiming our economy and the sevenstring market with full custom seven string guitars for an unheard of value between 1000 and 2000 (but higher if you go option crazy) for full handbuilt guitars by KXK and Brutalizerguitars to name two ..Long live Seven string guitars!!! and ss org. I will never buy another overpriced guitar again (hopefully)! The whole reason mass manufacturers did sevens I believe ..is so they could use it ...then kill it....but they never could... behold ...new birth spawns while they harden against us with stubborness in being wrong to try to wipe us out...exstatic to be alive...
Supreme we now riegn! 
Seven strings! The strong do survive!


----------



## Jason (Aug 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf



he doesn't know


----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2006)

savabich2 said:


> I've been out of it for a while but after Petrucci did Awake i thought for sure the 7 string would become standard.
> I can't find any from BC Rich or Jackson in the current line-ups.
> Does anyone make them standard anymore?




I'd say Vai's Passion and Warfare had the better shot of making them "accepted," much as I love that DT album. 

Really, the problem was nu-metal. Sevenstrings first became "fashionable" around '98 or so when Korn and Limp Bizkit began to take off. They peaked about 2000 or so when people began to get a little bored with the nu-metal sound, and a backlash began to build _within_ nu-metal from bands who (correctly) said you didn't need seven strings if you were just bashing away at the low three. 

So really, we're right about where we would have been without nu-metal by now, except there's a much better used 7-string market out there. And honestly, things aren't half bad. Sure, it's an underground instrument, but you've got bands like Nevermore showing just how much you can do with them in a metal context, guys like Rusty Cooley totally pushing the threshold of shred guitar and milking the extended range for all it's worth, and then a bunch of idiots like us who just have a blast on the things.  Look at the membership totals on this site - there's a good number of high-caliber players here using sevens in musically diverse areas, but just by sheer numbers I'd say we're doing ok for ourselves.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 7, 2006)

It's much more fun to play an instrument that isn't deemed 'fashionable' by the masses.
I think there is a certain type of person that gets a 7 mainly for the reason that they think it'll make them stand out in the crowd but for me it's all about the practicality and usefullness of that extra string.

Unless there's a resurgance in releasing new 7 string models by people like Ibanez,Jackson and ESP i can see there being a problem getting good 7 strings in the future though sadly.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 7, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Sevenstrings fell out of fashing because Metalcore came into fashion.
> And metalcore bands only use classic les pauls




Don't forget red SG's


----------



## ChaNce (Aug 7, 2006)

I think that one of the other problems was that, even at their most popular, 7 string guitars were really fcking expensive. There are more affordable models now (and ebay), but when Korn got huge, the only 7s I knew about were the Universe models (and remember, Ibanez guitars were pretty severely out of fashion then, unlike now). You have to get them into kids' hands, or else those kids will build their musical identities with 6 string guitars.


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 7, 2006)

Even when you guys say it was "fashionable" a few years back; there were no more 7's availible on the market then there are now.. Personally, I think there are more around now than ever; both in the hands of us woodshedders and appearing on recorded music.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 7, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> Even when you guys say it was "fashionable" a few years back; there were no more 7's availible on the market then there are now.. Personally, I think there are more around now than ever; both in the hands of us woodshedders and appearing on recorded music.



Yep. 7 strings haven't caught on with the general playing public as much, but there's a small (expanding) core group of people using them that's supplying enough market to keep the guitar companies interested...


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 7, 2006)

I want a goddamn 7-string V! one that looks and plays metal. That is something I think that the 7-string market is missing. Apart from that Im pretty happy the way things look now. Schecter RULES EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yep. 7 strings haven't caught on with the general playing public as much, but there's a small (expanding) core group of people using them that's supplying enough market to keep the guitar companies interested...



Yeah, us.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yep. 7 strings haven't caught on with the general playing public as much, but there's a small (expanding) core group of people using them that's supplying enough market to keep the guitar companies interested...


 Similar to the 5-string bass. Different time, different trends (the 5-string wasn't as rooted in a 'trend' so much, like 7's/nu-metal) but kinda the same deal. Slowly growing group of adherents.

Give it time. It'll be a smaller, but significant staple, eventually.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> I want a goddamn 7-string V! one that looks and plays metal. That is something I think that the 7-string market is missing. Apart from that Im pretty happy the way things look now. Schecter RULES EVERYTHING!!!



There used to be a sticky for the KXK 7 strings since the guy was going to discontinue them.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 7, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> I want a goddamn 7-string V! one that looks and plays metal. That is something I think that the 7-string market is missing. Apart from that Im pretty happy the way things look now. Schecter RULES EVERYTHING!!!



Vs are such a small percentage of the usual market - much less the 7 string market - that large companies are afraid of them. (The only production 7 string V I know of was the Jackson Professional RR-7.) Small builders - like KXK - aren't afraid of them, but it's going to cost you more...


----------



## Pericles (Aug 7, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Currently:
> BCRich makes one production 7 string, the Platinum Pro Warlock. They'll make Customs as well.
> Jackson has one production 7 string, the C.O.W. DK7. They'll make almost anything you want custom.
> Ibanez has like 4 production models; UV777BK, K7, RG1527, RG7321.
> Schecter has 5 production models; 007 Elite, C-7 Blackjack, C-7 HellRaiser, Damien-7, Omen-7



You forgot about the AX7221


----------



## SILENT FACTOR (Aug 7, 2006)

Pericles said:


> You forgot about the AX7221



 Is that even worth mentioning? I dont think they have been in production for a while. Store's just cant get rid of their inventory of them.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 7, 2006)

Leon said:


> good taste is hardly ever in fashion




A-fucking-men!!!



The Dark Wolf said:


> Similar to the 5-string bass. Different time, different trends (the 5-string wasn't as rooted in a 'trend' so much, like 7's/nu-metal) but kinda the same deal. Slowly growing group of adherents.
> Give it time. It'll be a smaller, but significant staple, eventually.



Yeah I remember when Billy Sheenan was in Mr Big..If I rememeber right, He had a 5 string bass. I seem to remember seeing alot more extended range guitars and basses in the early 90's. I just don't understand why people are opposed to them. I have always been of the philosophy of bigger and more is better when dealing with anything. Whether it is engine size in my car, breed of dog, calliber of rifle or pistol, or strings on a guitar...why the fuck not??


----------



## rogue (Aug 7, 2006)

btw BCR make an NJ/NT production 7 string, but it costs

and metal bands dont all use vintage stuff, infact barely any so 

for some reason i dont think 7's will ever become the staple stuff. over in england iv never seen one in a shop, not once, anywhere, so if no one ever gets to try them then no one will buy them


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe we should all move to Russia then. There having a 6 string is considered NOT normal.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

I use whatever the hell I want. If you don't like it, deal with it.


----------



## Vince (Aug 7, 2006)

I like it that no one plays sevenstring. When I bring it out on stage or whatnot, it gets people's attention.


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Vs are such a small percentage of the usual market - much less the 7 string market - that large companies are afraid of them. (The only production 7 string V I know of was the Jackson Professional RR-7.) Small builders - like KXK - aren't afraid of them, but it's going to cost you more...



I would like it if BC Rich started making a 7-string version of the Jr. V (like pat o' briens ) under a 1000 bucks because all the other 7 string Vs are either handmade (expensive) or custom made (even more expensive). I think a lot of people would buy one since, at least in this forum, I know that people want some cool 7-string V's. 

And RR's are *NOT* the same thing as pointy V's.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yep. 7 strings haven't caught on with the general playing public as much, but there's a small (expanding) core group of people using them that's supplying enough market to keep the guitar companies interested...




Well, slowly expanding...

And then there are those of us that feel that one isn't enough and buy several more.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

Long live the 7!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 7, 2006)

Seedawakener said:


> And RR's are *NOT* the same thing as pointy V's.



Well, no. In fact, the original "pointy V" was a Double Rhoads, but I digress... 

Jackson was the only company that even thought they could sell enough Vs to bother making a 7 - and the RR is an anomaly in the V world...


----------



## Pericles (Aug 7, 2006)

SILENT FACTOR said:


> Is that even worth mentioning? I dont think they have been in production for a while. Store's just cant get rid of their inventory of them.



I guess your right,  . BUT, they did make the Prestige style ones, they might have been some kind of limited editions or somthing, they had neckthrough design and a better bridge, decent guitar. The later ones suck ass! Your right though, lol. Who the hell needs an AX when there RG1527's?


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

I just never got comfortable playing the AX7221. Don't really know why. Once I played an RG, it was all over.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Well, no. In fact, the original "pointy V" was a Double Rhoads, but I digress...
> Jackson was the only company that even thought they could sell enough Vs to bother making a 7 - and the RR is an anomaly in the V world...



Epiphone makes (made?) a seven string flying v.


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Epiphone makes (made?) a seven string flying v.



I remember seeing one on the cover of a learning to play guitar book a couple of years ago.


----------



## drshock (Aug 7, 2006)

savabich2 said:


> I've been out of it for a while but after Petrucci did Awake i thought for sure the 7 string would become standard.
> I can't find any from BC Rich or Jackson in the current line-ups.
> Does anyone make them standard anymore?


B.C. Rich makes a seven string warlock platinum, you can put seymour duncans or w/e in them if u wish, jackson makes the christian olde wolbers sig which i depise because it has no neck pickup- such a nu-metal thing


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 7, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Epiphone makes (made?) a seven string flying v.



does that one have sharp edges? no. But thx anyway, though I dont like that guitars look at all.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 8, 2006)

Pericles said:


> You forgot about the AX7221



They still make that thing?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 8, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> They still make that thing?


I'm offended when it's mentioned...it's not really a 7-string, it's more like a 6+1...


----------



## Tombinator (Aug 8, 2006)

There weren't even any new 7's for 2006 and/or at this years NAMM in Texas, or am I missing something? I don't know, because I missed it this year.

When I was talking to the sales rep earlier today to arrange shipping and payment for my new DR7. We had had a slight discussion about the decline in makes, models and overall demographic sales for 7 strings within the last 3 years.

I"m anticipating Unearth's new album, which is being released tomorrow Aug. 8, 2006. Sorry, couldn't help it, just had to mention that!


----------



## ramses1134 (Aug 8, 2006)

id say korn made 7 string guitars fall out of favor. people we like ok, rumble rumble. they didnt make it interesting. the band that is making 7 strings interesting again is Unearth. also there's this band named suicide silence, they are really good too.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 8, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Epiphone makes (made?) a seven string flying v.



Oops. OK, two companies.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 8, 2006)

While 7-string guitars are less popular overall than they were around 2000-01, I think they are more accepted now, given the increasing number of accomplished players using them. What's available at Guitar Center isn't necessarily a good indication, since they are primarily in the business of selling Fender and Ibanez "starter paks" to 12-year olds, and the 7-string still isn't seen as a beginner's instrument. That's a good question--should it be?

Unfortunately, the increased acceptance hasn't translated into more a whole bunch more production models, although the range of what's available isn't *that* bad. Heck, before 1997 there was only the Ibanez Universe. We're doing a lot better than that now. Obviously, it would be nice if every single model of 6-string guitar out there had a 7-string companion model, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 8, 2006)

That's simple. The sevenstring fell out of fashion as soon as I started playing them! 

I dunno, if the influx new folks here at SS.org is any indication, the discipline seems alive and well!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 8, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> While 7-string guitars are less popular overall than they were around 2000-01, I think they are more accepted now, given the increasing number of accomplished players using them.



Indeed, I think most of the "mash the low B" crowd have gone to baritone 6s, and seeing 7s now generally indicates better players than it did "back in the heyday".


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 8, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> the 7-string still isn't seen as a beginner's instrument. That's a good question--should it be?


 
Why not? If you can't play anyway what difference does it make?



eaeolian said:


> Indeed, I think most of the "mash the low B" crowd have gone to baritone 6s, and seeing 7s now generally indicates better players than it did "back in the heyday".


 
Very true from my experience.


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Indeed, I think most of the "mash the low B" crowd have gone to baritone 6s, and seeing 7s now generally indicates better players than it did "back in the heyday".



I'd have to agree with that. Unearth has really shown that you can fly all over the board and play a 7. I've gotten into a band called Through the Eyes of the Dead and those guys play Ibanez 7s and are pretty decent players themselves.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 8, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I'd have to agree with that. Unearth has really shown that you can fly all over the board and play a 7. I've gotten into a band called Through the Eyes of the Dead and those guys play Ibanez 7s and are pretty decent players themselves.



The big example to me is, of course, Nevermore. Very visible lately, too, and I know Lommis' use of a 7 string has influenced many people in "underground" metal bands to pick them up...


----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Matt Crooks said:
> 
> 
> > Epiphone makes (made?) a seven string flying v.
> ...



Jackson and Epiphone can fight it out for who made the suckiest 7-string V. Both were pretty bad.

I avoided sevens for a long time, precisely because they were associated with nu-metal. I just down-tuned a six to B and switched back and forth at gigs. Now all the metalcore bands are doing that, and I'm playing sevens, so go figure. 



eaeolian said:


> The big example to me is, of course, Nevermore. Very visible lately, too, and I know Lommis' use of a 7 string has influenced many people in "underground" metal bands to pick them up...



I find it funny that Loomis is influencing more people to pick up a seven, when Dream Theater sells far more albums. I guess most of the prog guys just don't have an interest in it, especially since he doesn't play it for the whole set (unlike Loomis).


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2006)

I imagine Loomis is a pretty big reason why most of these guys play 7s now.


----------



## Drew (Aug 8, 2006)

Tombinator said:


> I"m anticipating Unearth's new album, which is being released tomorrow Aug. 8, 2006. Sorry, couldn't help it, just had to mention that!



Oh really? 

[action=Drew]starts humming NoFX's "August 8th"[/action]


----------



## Naren (Aug 8, 2006)

ramses1134 said:


> id say korn made 7 string guitars fall out of favor. people we like ok, rumble rumble. they didnt make it interesting. the band that is making 7 strings interesting again is Unearth. also there's this band named suicide silence, they are really good too.



Unearth is the main influence that got me to buy a sevenstring. I had listened to them since 2001-2002, but after buying "The Oncoming Storm" in 2004, I was like "Wow, this sounds amazing. Are they playing their guitars in two completely different tunings or what? ... No, that doesn't make sense." Then I saw their music videos and noticed that their necks were thicker and I realized they were playing sevens. At the same time, I was playing in a band with Bob, where he was playing a sevenstring. I thought it was an awesome guitar (and Orgy actually gave me some interest in buying an Ibanez 7-string too), but didn't really make me want to buy one that much (I thought I could play anything that low by just tuning down). I really didn't want a guitar with a low F (which Bob's guitar was tuned to), but that low B on Unearth's albums sounded awesome. I even tuned my six string down to drop B to play some of Unearth's stuff, but even then it still didn't sound completely right (as you'd imagine).


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 8, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Why not? If you can't play anyway what difference does it make?



There is the issue of neck width. I know that the extra width on a seven would have made things more difficult for me when I first started playing. Apart from that, there really isn't any important difference, assuming you can find instructors/instructional materials that deal with sevens.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 8, 2006)

> *When did 7 strings fall out of fashion?*



I Blame KORN


----------



## Loomer (Aug 8, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> There is the issue of neck width. I know that the extra width on a seven would have made things more difficult for me when I first started playing. Apart from that, there really isn't any important difference, assuming you can find instructors/instructional materials that deal with sevens.



My seven has actually helped my technique, to be honest, but I had a good 3½ years under my belt when I got it. The wider neck drew me away from the ol' "hang-it-low-and-hold-the-neck-like-a-baseball-bat"-school, and made me hang it high and use a more classical left hand technique. I may look like a prog dork, but it has done won.. No wait, I AM a prog dork  

Returning to topic: The fad died along with Korn, albeit a little before Korn did. At the height of Nu-metal, everyone and his brother was using a marvelously cool extended range instrument to play three powerchords, and when these numbnuts finally realized they didn't need it, they went back to detuned sixes. 

Something that does boggle me however, is why Trey Azagthoth isn't mentioned here?!  
He has used a seven since the Covenant days, and no-one called him Nu-metal 



BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> I Blame KORN



A lot of bad things in this world originate from them.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 8, 2006)

> A lot of bad things in this world originate from them.



ya and first on that list is MUSIC


----------



## Loomer (Aug 8, 2006)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> ya and first on that list is MUSIC



I was gonna say "Pretty much all their albums", that way I would avoid having to call it "Music"  

But, at least they were original when they came out. Just too bad the Sevens were naught but a gimmick, instead of the great instrument it can be in the right hands.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 8, 2006)

> I was gonna say "Pretty much all their albums", that way I would avoid having to call it "Music"



HAHAHA A very good point


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2006)

i can't wait to have this exact same discussion again in a few months. 

i don't worry about it. it's not worth the time. just slap some strings on what ya got and turn it up.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> There is the issue of neck width. I know that the extra width on a seven would have made things more difficult for me when I first started playing. Apart from that, there really isn't any important difference, assuming you can find instructors/instructional materials that deal with sevens.



Meh, I played on an acoustic 6 string for 6 months before I got my seven and it never bothered me at all.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 8, 2006)

I bame it on the emo kids(i fucking hate emo kids)


----------



## Lankles (Aug 9, 2006)

Schecter also make the Omen 7 "EXTREME!!!!" but I don't think it's available in the USA, so it probably flew under a lot of radars. 

http://www.guitar.com.au/guitars/electric/schecter/Omen%207%20Extreme.htm

I think it'd make a pretty cool No. 2 guitar to screw around with as it's basswood with weird pups. Nice contrast to my 007.

7 strings died really quickly when Linkin Park showed them on their video clips.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 9, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Vs are such a small percentage of the usual market - much less the 7 string market - that large companies are afraid of them. (The only production 7 string V I know of was the Jackson Professional RR-7.) Small builders - like KXK - aren't afraid of them, but it's going to cost you more...


Yes and I told the guy who bought a used ibanez 2027 or some model like that about KXK because he payed 1800 for a used bolt on hyped ibanez model. Go figure ...KXK's std. handbuilt V SEVEN neck thru model is only 1400 bucks! Yes more than the average 500 bucks but won't spend half as much on used guitars in the long run  Brutalizer guitars look neat too with good pricing, I need to look into those.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 9, 2006)

Seriously, if I have $1800 bucks to burn for a 7-string, I'd no doubt get a Ernie Ball John Petrucci 7 w/ Piezo... that guitar is awesome to play.

While on the topic, I see most of the above posters seem to associate the 7-string with metal or nu-metal, but originally it is really a jazz instrument. One of my old guitar teachers (an awesome jazzman) once showed off what nice, out of this world toning and sound a 7-string can create... I only wish I am as talented!


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 9, 2006)

At least give me a neck thru ,brazillian rosewood fretboard with all 24 fretts for 1800 please!
But I can't see any guitar being originally any type of genre in music- since I could use an acoustic, piano, keyboard, cello, archtop bb king or electric violin for metal if I wanted. But I know what you mean , there were many jazz players using 7 and still are. I am a metal player and I use what are technically known as and sounds like jazz progression in my playing @ some points in my music. I Use it all.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, I use some jazz progressions on my stuff too (mainly rock instrumental), but I really want to get into playing jazz... but gezz... playing jazz is a whole different monster to me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 9, 2006)

LEWY7777777 said:


> At least give me a neck thru ,brazillian rosewood fretboard with all 24 fretts for 1800 please!



I still dont see what the 'neck through hype' is all about. i'd buy a conklin with a bolt on. and it'd rule. just gotta get the money, heh.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 9, 2006)

Lankles said:


> Schecter also make the Omen 7 "EXTREME!!!!" but I don't think it's available in the USA, so it probably flew under a lot of radars.
> http://www.guitar.com.au/guitars/electric/schecter/Omen%207%20Extreme.htm



I like that, too bad it's not available here. Looks similar to the Hellraisers, but with neck binding and regular pickup routs. 25.5" scale though.... hmm..


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I still dont see what the 'neck through hype' is all about. i'd buy a conklin with a bolt on. and it'd rule. just gotta get the money, heh.



Neckthrus sound much different and typically have better upper access to the upper frets. Conklin bolt-ons have good fret access, to be sure, and I wouldn't mind a bolt-on one of those, either, particularly that 36-fret monster than Conklin custom made for someone a few months ago--it's on their web site.


----------



## Drew (Aug 9, 2006)

LEWY7777777 said:


> At least give me a neck thru ,brazillian rosewood fretboard with all 24 fretts for 1800 please!



I'm with Ken on this - every single guitarist has a list of features like "If you're spending over $$$$, then you should at LEAST expect X, Y, Z, and W as standard features, I don't know how anyone could justify A, B, and C for such a price." 

Myself, I tend to prefer bolt-ons. If I was going to go custom, it'd be a bolt-on with a 22- fret maple fretboard, alder body, and quilt top in a trans blue. You'd hate it. I'd love it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm with Ken on this - every single guitarist has a list of features like "If you're spending over $$$$, then you should at LEAST expect X, Y, Z, and W as standard features, I don't know how anyone could justify A, B, and C for such a price."
> Myself, I tend to prefer bolt-ons. If I was going to go custom, it'd be a bolt-on with a 22- fret maple fretboard, alder body, and quilt top in a trans blue. You'd hate it. I'd love it.



Agreed. No guitar is ever going to suit everyone. At least we were born in this century and have some choices beyond Gibson or Fender...


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2007)

I feel like this could..grow a few more pages.. Plus I wanna be a dick and bump a old thread  I was the orginal asshole that started bumping old threads..


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 19, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Maybe we should all move to Russia then. There having a 6 string is considered NOT normal.



Maybe because 7 string acoustics have been used in Russia since the 1800s.


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 19, 2007)

Nah, I think seven's are just a bit more underground now, which is perfectly fine with me. It puts me apart from the other guitar players in the area.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 19, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I want a goddamn 7-string V! one that looks and plays metal. That is something I think that the 7-string market is missing. Apart from that Im pretty happy the way things look now. Schecter RULES EVERYTHING!!!



Exactly!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 19, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Currently:
> 
> BCRich makes one production 7 string, the Platinum Pro Warlock. They'll make Customs as well.
> 
> ...



schecter has *10* production models;007 Elite, C-7 Blackjack, C-7 HellRaiser, C-7 FR, Damien-7, Omen-7, Omen-7 extreme, demon-7 demon-7 FR, the Lomis,


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 19, 2007)

A Year later, I still dont see the hype about neck through ;p


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> A Year later, I still dont see the hype about neck through ;p



Neither do I...

(I remember this thread. Was it really a year ago?)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 19, 2007)

drshock said:


> ...i depise because it has no neck pickup- such a nu-metal thing




tell that to eddie van halen


----------



## Stitch (Aug 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> schecter has *10* production models;007 Elite, C-7 Blackjack, C-7 HellRaiser, C-7 FR, Damien-7, Omen-7, Omen-7 extreme, demon-7 demon-7 FR, the Lomis,



Yes, but they didn't back then mate. Read the date of the post.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 19, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Yes, but they didn't back then mate. Read the date of the post.



I don't have time to read, I'm just post whoring all over the forum  

*_I noticed after posted it. _*


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> schecter has *10* production models;007 Elite, C-7 Blackjack, C-7 HellRaiser, C-7 FR, Damien-7, Omen-7, Omen-7 extreme, demon-7 demon-7 FR, the Lomis,



That post is over a year old dude, at that time it was correct. Check the date[08-07-2006].

Ah, someone beat me to this.  See, this is why bumping year old threads is annoying.


----------



## Lankles (Aug 19, 2007)

That's true, but the fact that Schecter have gone from 5 production models to 11 (you forgot the C-7) in the space of a year shows that we have enough market significance to make a considerable impact on a big(ish) manufacturer. 

Woot us. 

Sadly we don't seem to be making that much headway with ESP or Jackson. Ibanez were nice enough to make the S7320 and the RG2228 was a pretty big risk to take. Albeit one that's hard to find. 

Y'know what'd be sweet? An RGT7. (Fingers crossed 2009)


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone else ever read their old posts on these bumped threads and think:

"Wow, that was fucking stupid"


----------



## Murder Soul (Aug 19, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Sevenstrings fell out of fashing because Metalcore came into fashion.
> 
> And metalcore bands only use classic les pauls


?
Trivium, unearth. Ring any bells? Metalcore peps plays 7's too. Some of them are just figuring out that they can detune, and get the same sound, so atleast their getting smarter .


Seven strings died out when nu metal died out.

But now it seems strings is just a pissing contest. More people are "enlightened" to use 8, 9 strings, and in reality their just being idiots. Noone uses them for anything creative, just an extra low tuning.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Similar to the 5-string bass. Different time, different trends (the 5-string wasn't as rooted in a 'trend' so much, like 7's/nu-metal) but kinda the same deal. Slowly growing group of adherents.
> 
> Give it time. It'll be a smaller, but significant staple, eventually.



5 strings are a bit different. Bassists can really use that extra low string because.....ta da da, their bassists. It's their job to keep the low end.


People on this forum need to quit being so elitist. People don't use 7 strings because there isn't much of a point in them anymore, not because their "inferior because they like a 6 string".


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 19, 2007)

Broken sarcasm detector there dude? 

Why exactly are you on this site if "there isn't much of a point in them"?


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 19, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> ?
> Trivium, unearth. Ring any bells? Metalcore peps plays 7's too. Some of them are just figuring out that they can detune, and get the same sound, so atleast their getting smarter .
> 
> 
> ...



You're a completely ignorant douche. Normally I'd post a Drewian rant to put you in your place, but you don't deserve the effort.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 19, 2007)

Sevens never fell out of fashion so much as they never really caught on with the mainstream because they became associated with down tuned nu metal and little else. I know this is fair or accurate but in marketing perception outweighs reality. If the next Eddie Van Halen had came along and was playing a seven string exclusively, we'd all be nipples deep in seven string guitar choices.


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Broken sarcasm detector there dude?
> 
> Why exactly are you on this site if "there isn't much of a point in them"?



Same thing I was thinking.

For a moment, I actually considered explaining about sevens being used for a wider range than any six is capable of, but then I re-read some comments in his posts and realized it wasn't worth the effort.

I remember Murder Soul bashing sevens in another thread and I wondered there too what an anti-seven guitarist was doing on the "sevenstring authority" forum?


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You're a completely ignorant douche. Normally I'd post a Drewian rant to put you in your place, but you don't deserve the effort.



I'd ban him, but I figure I'll let you guys have fun with him for a bit first.


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2007)

is the coolest


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> is the coolest


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd ban him, but I figure I'll let you guys have fun with him for a bit first.



 Thanks


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 20, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> But now it seems strings is just a pissing contest. More people are "enlightened" to use 8, 9 strings, and in reality their just being idiots. Noone uses them for anything creative, just an extra low tuning.



I know that I proved you wrong the last time you spoke about this, are you just trolling or are you stupid? 



> 5 strings are a bit different. Bassists can really use that extra low string because.....ta da da, their bassists. It's their job to keep the low end.



So all the bass players who add lighter strings are idiot to, Really man you are to stuck with traditional views upon instrument, As I said before, the exact same not on a guitar and on a bass don't sound the same cause of different timbre, go back and re-read the last time we argued. 



> People on this forum need to quit being so elitist. People don't use 7 strings because there isn't much of a point in them anymore, not because their "inferior because they like a 6 string".



That is an opinion you are entitled of and I'm sure many others share it, _(some people believe that the earth was created 6000 years ago, so that just proves that there are idiots in all around us.)_ If you think about it carefully you will understand the logic to extended range. It's not just about the extra 5 lower notes there is 19 frets more on the low b string that can be used. And I already told you so last time also.


----------



## Murder Soul (Aug 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I know that I proved you wrong the last time you spoke about this, are you just trolling or are you stupid?
> *I probably never read it.*
> 
> 
> ...


I see it on here all the time, people always looking down on 6's. Here largely the mentality is "more is better", and I've seen it often with extended range players(hell, even I thought that when I came here). An instrument is what it is. To be honest, I don't really care. I'm sick of talking gear. This shouldn't have turned into one of these type of convo's. But i"ll explain:
For the bass part I was responding to this:


> Similar to the 5-string bass. Different time, different trends (the 5-string wasn't as rooted in a 'trend' so much, like 7's/nu-metal) but kinda the same deal. Slowly growing group of adherents.
> 
> Give it time. It'll be a smaller, but significant staple, eventually.


Which is why I said for bass, it's more useful than compared to say a 7 string guitar. Bass lays down the bass, so nomatter what, it makes sense (usually), where as a 7 string doesn't make much sense if your a lead guitarist (usually), so theres 2 different logics in there.

My last post is my opinion though, 7's died out (largely) with the downfall of nu-metal. It's not that I don't like them, I'm still undecided. Morbid Angel and Cannibal Corpse use them, and they do pretty sweet stuff, so why not.. My mind flips around alot over this subject, so I might not fell the same in a month or two, about 7's. I still see 8, 9, and so on as pointless for most applications. Those instruments have moved too far from what a guitar typically is, and should be considered something else, much like chapman sticks are. I believe the large interest in the extended range instruments is just a fad created by the internet.

Chris, you run a great site, and I enjoyed my stay. Instead of banning me, I would appreciate it if you could just delete my account if at all possible.

Now, I need to spend less time on these internets.....


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 20, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I see it on here all the time, people always looking down on 6's. Here largely the mentality is "more is better", and I've seen it often with extended range players(hell, even I thought that when I came here). An instrument is what it is. To be honest, I don't really care. I'm sick of talking gear. This shouldn't have turned into one of these type of convo's.



Well to most of us, more is better cause it gives us more options, makes it easier to play and is more versatile. I'm not a genius that can re-invent the wheel so I rather try something different and see if I can make something new instead.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd ban him, but I figure I'll let you guys have fun with him for a bit first.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I see it on here all the time, people always looking down on 6's. Here largely the mentality is "more is better", and I've seen it often with extended range players(hell, even I thought that when I came here). An instrument is what it is. To be honest, I don't really care. I'm sick of talking gear. This shouldn't have turned into one of these type of convo's. But i"ll explain:
> For the bass part I was responding to this:
> 
> Which is why I said for bass, it's more useful than compared to say a 7 string guitar. Bass lays down the bass, so nomatter what, it makes sense (usually), where as a 7 string doesn't make much sense if your a lead guitarist (usually), so theres 2 different logics in there.
> ...



There's a good chance that people are "elitist" here because there's always some douche like you that clearly has no idea what 7-strings (or beyond) can do, besides the low end "chugga chugga" crap of nu metal. 

If you only use it for those few extra notes on the very bottom, then yeah, buy a 6-string, tune it down, and go back to Harmony Central where you belong.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2007)

Seems pretty ridiculous to criticize the members of a messageboard called "sevenstring.org" in which you have almost 300 posts and call the members "elitists" because their guitars have another string.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 20, 2007)

"If less is more, just imagine what MORE is!"


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2007)

Like I've said before, if you don't like 7 strings, deal with it.


----------



## Murder Soul (Aug 21, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Seems pretty ridiculous to criticize the members of a messageboard called "sevenstring.org" in which you have almost 300 posts and call the members "elitists" because their guitars have another string.


I never said they were elitist for having another string, but I get the feeling from some people, more so the er guys that they consider more is better/ superior. I'm not against 7 strings per se, hell I might start using one in the future (although thats undecided at this point).



Metal Ken said:


> "If less is more, just imagine what MORE is!"


Point taken, but with music I largely believe it's all mental. Some people are naturally more creative, it's more how you use your tools, than what tools you have, imo.


I said theirs not much of a point to them anymore because nu metals dead, but still some death metal bands put them to good use (and I guess metalcore bands ). 5 strings are generally more accepted because bass is a bassists job, where as most guitarists want to do more lead, higher up type of stuff. I'm sure the nu metal stereo type didn't help much either. Another way some people look at it is bassists should have more than 4 strings, but theres no need for anything more than 6.

I still think 8's, 9, etc are ridiculous if your not doing solo (as in just you) work.

Last post until I get a 7 (if ever).

Just wanted to explain myself.

/rant

later guys.


----------



## Drew (Aug 21, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You're a completely ignorant douche. Normally I'd post a Drewian rant to put you in your place, but you don't deserve the effort.



 I'm flattered, I think. 




Murder Soul said:


> 5 strings are generally more accepted because bass is a bassists job, where as most guitarists want to do more lead, higher up type of stuff. I'm sure the nu metal stereo type didn't help much either. Another way some people look at it is bassists should have more than 4 strings, but theres no need for anything more than 6.
> 
> I still think 8's, 9, etc are ridiculous if your not doing solo (as in just you) work.



That's the thing, though - this is obviously the opinion of someone who hasn't logged a few month's playtime with a seven, and I'm not saying that to be a dick. 

Rusty Cooley touches upon it in the interview we ran with him here: 



Rusty Cooley said:


> For the most part extended range says it all. You can cover more octaves with minimal fretboard movement. For example on a six string guitar to do a three octave run say in G major you have to go from the six string third fret all the way to the first string fifteenth fret. On a seven string you can do it from the seventh string eighth fret staying in one position then when you get to the first string you move your pinky a half step to hit the third octave, so basically a position and a half step verses three to fifteen.



He's said elsewhere that sevens allow him to be "lazy" because he can cover more range without having to shift positions. Look at it from that perspective - it's not that you need a low B so you can play down to low B, although that's fun too. You don't just get an extra four notes when you add a low B - you get an extra four notes in ANY POSITION ON THE NECK. So, instead of having to reach down to the 3rd fret to play a low G while playing in E minor in the 7th position, you can instead just reach down to the B string and play at the 8th fret. You can stay in position and still cover ranges that would require large jumps on a six. 

That _rules_.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> If you only use it for those few extra notes on the very bottom, then yeah, buy a 6-string, tune it down, and go back to Harmony Central where you belong.



Jeff wins.


----------



## Murder Soul (Aug 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> :
> That's the thing, though - this is obviously the opinion of someone who hasn't logged a few month's playtime with a seven, and I'm not saying that to be a dick.
> 
> Rusty Cooley touches upon it in the interview we ran with him here:
> ...


I guess for those reasons, it's just a personal comfort factor. However, Rusty Cooley isn't exactly a normal player. He's playing anywhere and everywhere for the sake of technique/shred/whatever (I thought half the greatness of the "shredders" was that they could move up and down the fretboard extremely fast?). Most normal players aren't worried about something like that, which is what the thread is about, why they have lost mainstream appeal.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 21, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> Point taken, but with music I largely believe it's all mental. Some people are naturally more creative, it's more how you use your tools, than what tools you have, imo.
> 
> 
> I said theirs not much of a point to them anymore because nu metals dead, but still some death metal bands put them to good use (and I guess metalcore bands ). 5 strings are generally more accepted because bass is a bassists job, where as most guitarists want to do more lead, higher up type of stuff. I'm sure the nu metal stereo type didn't help much either.



I agree with you on that first statement.

As far as there being a point to a 7, sure there is. They were around long before nu metal and will be long after. How many people on this site play nu metal? And tuning isn't limited to a low b, either. 2 of my 7 strings are tuned with extra high strings. Russian classical guitars come in some kind of fucked up open D tuning.


----------



## Drew (Aug 21, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I guess for those reasons, it's just a personal comfort factor. However, Rusty Cooley isn't exactly a normal player. He's playing anywhere and everywhere for the sake of technique/shred/whatever (I thought half the greatness of the "shredders" was that they could move up and down the fretboard extremely fast?). Most normal players aren't worried about something like that, which is what the thread is about, why they have lost mainstream appeal.



Ahh, but if you can cover that kind of range in one position, and THEN start shifting positions like crazy on top of it, all SORTS of fun have you can.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 21, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I guess for those reasons, it's just a personal comfort factor. However, Rusty Cooley isn't exactly a normal player. He's playing anywhere and everywhere for the sake of technique/shred/whatever (I thought half the greatness of the "shredders" was that they could move up and down the fretboard extremely fast?). Most normal players aren't worried about something like that, which is what the thread is about, why they have lost mainstream appeal.



it's just not about speed, if it's easier to play you can concentrate on things that mater like soul and not fret position. All guitarist train there speed cause if you able to play a piece in 180 bpm you can play it fluid in 140, rapers talk about flow and I think most guitarist can figure out what that responds to. 

And once again your looking down on the normal players, what the fuck do you think this forum is "race of the atomic monsters" no it's just a bunch of normal/average players that happen to have a 7-string or more. comfortable and versatility matters to the normal player.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> Jeff wins.


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 21, 2007)

Fashion or not, sevens are far more used today. See the big offer of both pickups and bridges for the extended range. Pretty much all the decent pikcup manufacturers offer some 7 pickup model...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 21, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> Pretty much all the decent pikcup manufacturers offer some 7 pickup model...



...and so do some of the not-so-decent manufacturers.


----------



## Murder Soul (Aug 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I agree with you on that first statement.
> 
> As far as there being a point to a 7, sure there is. They were around long before nu metal and will be long after. How many people on this site play nu metal? And tuning isn't limited to a low b, either. 2 of my 7 strings are tuned with extra high strings. Russian classical guitars come in some kind of fucked up open D tuning.



I understand that. I mentioned Cannibal Corpse and Morbid Angel a few posts ago. Of course no instrument is limited to a certain genre. I don't really see a point in a higher tuning for _me_, but if people find a use for it, why not. The main marketing for a 7 string is to have a lower string, without having to detune. 

There certainly not going to go away. I was saying though that after nu metal they did loose alot of mainstream appeal, but it seems the recreational guitarist(or non-professional) market is very fond of 7 strings. Metalcore (yuck) might also help in bringing them back. I still don't really see why everyone here wants them to be mainstream. I don't really see how or why it matters, as long as their available, who cares who else is using them. They obviously have to be selling well, or Ibanez wouldn't have taken the leap and made a commercial 8 string. But I won't get started on that.

And yes, I wouldn't take anything the russians do seriously. Crazy russians.



Drew said:


> Ahh, but if you can cover that kind of range in one position, and THEN start shifting positions like crazy on top of it, all SORTS of fun have you can.


I guess, if thats your sort of thing. As long as it sounds good. I'm openly not a fan of Cooley (or his "style"). I think he's just fast and technical for the sake of being fast and technical.

Desecrated- You get the posts wrong, so I'm not going to bother replying.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, but that doesn't mean you can't make it musical. 

Hell, he's one of my biggest infuelnces, and we sound NOTHING alike. IT's just I've learned a ton from his approach to the guitar.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I understand that. I mentioned Cannibal Corpse and Morbid Angel a few posts ago. Of course no instrument is limited to a certain genre. I don't really see a point in a higher tuning for _me_, but if people find a use for it, why not. The main marketing for a 7 string is to have a lower string, without having to detune.
> 
> There certainly not going to go away. I was saying though that after nu metal they did loose alot of mainstream appeal, but it seems the recreational guitarist(or non-professional) market is very fond of 7 strings. Metalcore (yuck) might also help in bringing them back. I still don't really see why everyone here wants them to be mainstream. I don't really see how or why it matters, as long as their available, who cares who else is using them. They obviously have to be selling well, or Ibanez wouldn't have taken the leap and made a commercial 8 string. But I won't get started on that.



Exactly. I didn't buy a 7-string to play in B. If I just wanted to play in B, I would have downtuned one of my sixes. But I don't like tuning down. When I sometimes tuned my guitar down to C standard or B standard, I really really missed the higher range. And I'm not the kind of guitarist who just chugs the lowest tuned string. I like that range. You said that a lead guitarist probably wouldn't have any use for a seven-string, but actually I think a lead guitarist would be more likely to own a sevenstring than a rhythm guitarist. Some of the reasons include what Drew said in playing scales. But, another reason is that most lead guitarists that play in a band with a singer are not soloing 100% of the time. Let's say the song is in D. For the verse, they'd playing on the low B, E, and A strings, focused around the 3rd fret of the low B. Then we hit a solo and he shoots up a solo to the 10th fret on the high E and then keeps going up, way way above the range of a downtuned six.

I like how I can be playing a super heavy song in the key of B (using that extra low string) and then for the next song, I never even touch the low B string and play a song in E where I play full chords using all of the strings on a six string guitar (which I couldn't do on a six tuned to B standard).

Something that you may not have considered is another reason I wanted a seven. I wanted another fourth interval for arpeggios and such. To do that on a six, I'd have to tune all the strings to fourths and seriously impair myself. With a 7, I still have all the strings I had on the six, but also another interval.

I don't think that six-stringers are inferior. I still own 2 six-strings myself. I just prefer my sevens, because they can do everything the sixes can do and more.

(Personally I'm fine with the sevenstring being an underground instrument)


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 22, 2007)

You guys should really just not induldge this guy anymore:

1) There's been a million threads where Naren/Drew/I say the same things. The "benefits of a 7 string" shit is covered.

2) It's not worth your time to try to convince someone why they shouldn embrace mediocrity. If someone wants to limit themselves and spout ignorance, and 30 threads weren't enough to get through to them, 31 won't.

3) It's boring. May I propose some fresher topics?

A) Dr. Rockso the Rock N Roll Clown
B) Burning Dog Poo & The Human Response​


----------



## sakeido (Aug 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> A) Dr. Rockso the Rock N Roll Clown



I could talk at great length about this fascinating subject.




...I TOOK COCAAAAAINE


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 22, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I could talk at great length about this fascinating subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You lose. He says "I DO COCAINE". I never said "I took".


----------



## Ryan (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Alpo (Aug 22, 2007)

Lemon curry?

I play a seven because I want to. I don't think sixers are "inferior" but they're certainly more limited.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 22, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You lose. He says "I DO COCAINE". I never said "I took".



You sho about that?



it sounds like took to me. But I guess it must be do, because that is what everybody is quoting him as


----------



## WillingWell (Aug 22, 2007)

His name is Dr. Rockso. He does cocaine. That's all we know.


K-K-K-K-YEAH, DR. ROCKSO EVERYBODY.


----------



## Axel (Aug 22, 2007)

Murder Soul said:


> I never said they were elitist for having another string, but I get the feeling from some people, more so the er guys that they consider more is better/ superior. I'm not against 7 strings per se, hell I might start using one in the future (although thats undecided at this point).
> 
> 
> Point taken, but with music I largely believe it's all mental. Some people are naturally more creative, it's more how you use your tools, than what tools you have, imo.
> ...



I actually agree with you. Sometimes when I check this site I see threads titled something along the lines of "Oh man! If only these bands used 7 string guitars!" I just roll my eyes and move a long. But I can definitely see where you might get that "elitist" impression from some people.
It all comes down to the music not the tools as you hint.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Axel said:


> I actually agree with you. Sometimes when I check this site I see threads titled something along the lines of "Oh man! If only these bands used 7 string guitars!" I just roll my eyes and move a long. But I can definitely see where you might get that "elitist" impression from some people.
> It all comes down to the music not the tools as you hint.



Yeah?

Find 5 threads on here with titles close to that then, if it's so commonplace. Then find 5 threads where this site is completely elitist about sevens vs. six.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm going to go make some RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Axel (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Yeah?
> 
> Find 5 threads on here with titles close to that then, if it's so commonplace. Then find 5 threads where this site is completely elitist about sevens vs. six.



I was referring to threads like these http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...6-bands-you-wished-used-7-string-guitars.html

And I was really hoping to not have to resort to finger pointing because like I said, if I see a thread title I'm not interested in I simply avoid it. I'm not gonna sue the tv station or the video game if you catch my drift. And I'm not accusing anyone of being elitist, but I can see how people could get that impression from _some people_ as I said.

No need to get all defensive, I never criticized you or your site and I don't see why I need 5 or 10 examples in order to _somewhat_ agree with a poster even if his opinion isn't popular.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Axel said:


> I was referring to threads like these http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...6-bands-you-wished-used-7-string-guitars.html
> 
> And I was really hoping to not have to resort to finger pointing because like I said, if I see a thread title I'm not interested in I simply avoid it. I'm not gonna sue the tv station or the video game if you catch my drift. And I'm not accusing anyone of being elitist, but I can see how people could get that impression from _some people_ as I said.
> 
> No need to get all defensive, I never criticized you or your site and I don't see why I need 5 or 10 examples in order to _somewhat_ agree with a poster even if his opinion isn't popular.



I'm not getting "all defensive", dude. If you're going to invent things to gripe about, I'm going to ask you to back it up.

You found one thread, and that's hardly elitist in any fashion. I'd like to hear Iron Maiden compose some tunes on a seven. That's not saying "they should switch to sevens" or "all their songs with six string guitars would be better on a seven". How is the thread you linked even remotely worth rolling your eyes at? 

So again, if elitist sevenstring threads are so common on here, do find some better examples. But keep in mind that if you're going to make blanket statements about this forum I am going to ask you to back them up. It's not me being "all defensive", it's quite the opposite. This community speaks for itself, it's up to you to prove your point, not up to us to "defend" ourselves against a minority opinion (yours). You're agreeing with a guy who is saying that this community has it's moments where we "feel superior" to other guitarists because we play sevens. I'd like to know where you get that impression.


----------



## XEN (Aug 22, 2007)

This is me still not commenting on this thread.


----------



## Axel (Aug 22, 2007)

You asked me to find a name of a thread that I referred to earlier and I did. Whether it's elitist or not is up to interpretation. I'm sure I wasn't the only one to roll my eyes at that thread and perhaps I was in the minority and that's fine by me. I really think it's preposterous for you to try to force my opinion on you and if I fail then my opinion is wrong. I think you're taking my slight agreement with the previous poster a little too much to heart because it is your site. I don't see anyone else going bonkers over what I said. 
I'm sure the elitists are in the VERY minority (if they exist). There are very pleasant people here otherwise I wouldn't be here. Just let it go man.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Axel said:


> You asked me to find a name of a thread that I referred to earlier and I did. Whether it's elitist or not is up to interpretation. I'm sure I wasn't the only one to roll my eyes at that thread and perhaps I was in the minority and that's fine by me. I really think it's preposterous for you to try to force my opinion on you and if I fail then my opinion is wrong. I think you're taking my slight agreement with the previous poster a little too much to heart because it is your site. I don't see anyone else going bonkers over what I said.
> I'm sure the elitists are in the VERY minority (if they exist). There are very pleasant people here otherwise I wouldn't be here. Just let it go man.



I'm not going bonkers dude, I"m just pointing out that you're talking out of your ass. I really think that in the future, if you're going to chime in on threads like this you should be prepared to back up what you say. I asked you to validate your opinion. You can't do it, plain and simple. It's nothing to do with it being my site, it's everything to do with you simply talking out of your ass and getting all "woe is me" when I simply asked you to find a legitimate elitist thread.


----------



## XEN (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope, still not commenting.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 22, 2007)

man, who cares if u're the only one playing 7s anymore? if u care about that kind of thing then u're probably not playing a 7 for the right reasons anyway. and this forum has what? a couple of thousand members? but how many actually put out any music? if half of the members put out music then the scene wouldn't be so bare of 7s no?

and axel, u're emo anyway! hahahahaha!


----------



## Axel (Aug 22, 2007)

I clearly proved my point. It didn't satisfy you and now you think I'm talking "out of my ass". Real mature there buddy. Disagree all you want, I don't think any amount of proof is going to satisfy you. I'm really not in the mood to go quote people just to try to satisfy you. There's even examples in this very thread but I digress.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Axel said:


> I clearly proved my point.



If you say so.  You may as well have linked the thread about Jessica Biel getting naked, because that's about the same level of elitist as the thread you linked.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

Personally I won't play a guitar unless it costs more than my car.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> If you say so.  You may as well have linked the thread about Jessica Biel getting naked, because that's about the same level of elitist as the thread you linked.



Dude, there's TOTALLY elitist shit going down in that thread. Kiera's getting ripped on simply because Jessica's boobs are bigger.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Jessica > Kiera dude. Sorry.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

Jessica + Keira > *


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Jessica > Kiera dude. Sorry.



We can agree to disagree. 


To be fair, most of the posts in that thread you link to, Axel, are of the "I think such-and-such a band could do interesting things with a seven," and not really "ZOMG, so-and-so suz0rz cuz teh 53\/en pwnz teh s1x!!111!: elitist crap. I think some of the comments about what a good country player could do with that extra range are pretty telling, for instance.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Jessica + Keira > *



Ooooh. JJ wins.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

(insert photoshopped pic of Keira and Jessica making out here)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 22, 2007)

Keira is much hotter than Jessica


----------



## playstopause (Aug 22, 2007)

This thread is a good contender for the almighty "Thread hall of fame".


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Keira is much hotter than Jessica



You're into 12 year old animated girls. Your opinion doesn't count, sir.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> You're into 12 year old animated girls. Your opinion doesn't count, sir.



yeah, you're right, but you're not helping my case, bro.


----------



## XEN (Aug 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Jessica + Keira > *


I'm going to have to chime in after all. Asking me to choose between those two is like expecting me to decide between a guitar and an amp. I need BOTH goddamn it!!!


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2007)

I believe that seven strings actually fell out of fashion during the 2001 MTV Fashion Awards where a representative from Fender publically ranted against seven strings to the roaring applause of an audience consisting mostly of: Backstreet Boys, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, TLC, Nickelback, Three Doors Down, and other such acts.

Please correct me if I've made a mistake. It might have been the 2000 MTV Fashion Awards where seven strings fell out of fashion.


----------



## noodles (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry, you lost me at MTV Fashion Awards...


----------



## XEN (Aug 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> I believe that seven strings actually fell out of fashion during the 2001 MTV Fashion Awards where a representative from Fender publically ranted against seven strings to the roaring applause of an audience consisting mostly of: Backstreet Boys, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, TLC, Nickelback, Three Doors Down, and other such acts.
> 
> Please correct me if I've made a mistake. It might have been the 2000 MTV Fashion Awards where seven strings fell out of fashion.



While that event might have defined the decline in 7 string popularity, I believe, considering the source of the comments and audience present, that actually made 7 strings MORE cool.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2007)

urklvt said:


> While that event might have defined the decline in 7 string popularity, I believe, considering the source of the comments and audience present, that actually made 7 strings MORE cool.



 Yes, you are correct. That actually made them more COOL, but it also made them less fashionable (according to all fashion sources present at the event).


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I'm going to have to chime in after all. Asking me to choose between those two is like expecting me to decide between a guitar and an amp. I need BOTH goddamn it!!!



...so what you're saying is you'd rather be plugged into one while getting some licks on the other? 

Cause, um, I could deal with that.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Jessica > Kiera dude. Sorry.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

Naren said:


> I believe that seven strings actually fell out of fashion during the 2001 MTV Fashion Awards where a *representative from Fender* publically ranted against seven strings to the roaring applause of an audience consisting mostly of: Backstreet Boys, Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, TLC, Nickelback, Three Doors Down, and other such acts.
> 
> Please correct me if I've made a mistake. It might have been the 2000 MTV Fashion Awards where seven strings fell out of fashion.



...a firm that does not procude sevens, and probably lost a lot of business to Ibanez when the nu-metal boom hit. Anyone shocked?  


 The cynical part of me says, that was a fucking genius marketing move on their part... The rest of me is even more pissed that I'll never get my seven string strat.


----------



## XEN (Aug 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> ...so what you're saying is you'd rather be plugged into one while getting some licks on the other?
> 
> Cause, um, I could deal with that.



Absolutely! And I just realized how far I could go with that analogy and decided not to go there! LOL


----------



## noodles (Aug 22, 2007)

Axel said:


> I clearly proved my point. It didn't satisfy you and now you think I'm talking "out of my ass". Real mature there buddy. Disagree all you want, I don't think any amount of proof is going to satisfy you. I'm really not in the mood to go quote people just to try to satisfy you. There's even examples in this very thread but I digress.



Your user name is one of the biggest elitist cocks in the history of music, and then you come here and bitch that we're a bunch of elitist cocks? Go back to leaving dumb comments on YouTube.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

KORN SUCKS BECAUSE THEY DO NOT SHRED!

Dave sucks because he cares!


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2007)

noodles said:


> Your user name is one of the biggest elitist cocks in the history of music, and then you come here and bitch that we're a bunch of elitist cocks? Go back to leaving dumb comments on YouTube.



You know? I was thinking the same thing earlier when I read one of his posts.


----------



## noodles (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> KORN SUCKS BECAUSE THEY DO NOT SHRED!
> 
> Dave sucks because he cares!



Everyone sucks.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> KORN SUCKS BECAUSE THEY DO NOT SHRED!
> 
> Dave sucks because he cares!



LIES! KORN CAN SHRED, THEY JUST CHOOSE NOT TO BECAUSE THEIR MUSIC IS MORE EFFECTIVE 3WITHOUT GUITAR SOLOS! AT LEAST THEY WRITE EMOTIONAL MUSIC, UNLIKE THAT FEEL-LESS MECHANICAL CRAP GEORGE LYNCH CALLS MUSIC!!!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> ...a firm that does not procude sevens, and probably lost a lot of business to Ibanez when the nu-metal boom hit. Anyone shocked?
> 
> 
> The cynical part of me says, that was a fucking genius marketing move on their part... The rest of me is even more pissed that I'll never get my seven string strat.



*Petition for a sevenstring Tele, sell me your fucking strat and call it a day.

_*I just want to say that I am in no way being elitist, because I don't want to hurt Axel's feelings._


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> LIES! KORN CAN SHRED, THEY JUST CHOOSE NOT TO BECAUSE THEIR MUSIC IS MORE EFFECTIVE 3WITHOUT GUITAR SOLOS! AT LEAST THEY WRITE EMOTIONAL MUSIC, UNLIKE THAT FEEL-LESS MECHANICAL CRAP GEORGE LYNCH CALLS MUSIC!!!!



WHO'S FOOLING WHO, BITCH?!! YOU'LL NOT GET THE LAST WORD ON ME!


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> WHO'S FOOLING WHO, BITCH?!! YOU'LL NOT GET THE LAST WORD ON ME!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Aug 22, 2007)

again?


















































NUDE MAN!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2007)

Who really gives a shit when they were "in fashion." We play them because we like them, anyone else can suck it, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Drew (Aug 22, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Who really gives a shit when they were "in fashion." We play them because we like them, anyone else can suck it, as far as I'm concerned.



You're one year and nine pages behind on the conversation, bro.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2007)

Rick's still a sexy whore.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> You're into 12 year old animated girls. Your opinion doesn't count, sir.


----------



## BigM555 (Aug 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> (insert photoshopped pic of Keira and Jessica making out here)



Damn! missed again!


----------



## noodles (Aug 22, 2007)

That reminds me, I need to mow my lawn.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2007)

Drew said:


> You're one year and nine pages behind on the conversation, bro.



Oh well.  

I'm just sick of people bitching about 7s. So I don't like someone playing an ESP(sorry Jeff,  ) through a Marshall. Does my opinion make them want to change their gear? No, because that's what they like. Same with me. I like my 7420 through my HD147. I know most people don't care for Line 6 products and that's fine. I'm still gonna play through it because it gives me the sound I like.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 22, 2007)

noodles said:


> That reminds me, I need to mow my lawn.


oh. yeah. Shawn needs to mow his lawn, too.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 22, 2007)

I wish my lawn was this kid:



so it would just cut itself.





























NUDE MAN


----------



## Ivan (Aug 22, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I wish my lawn was this kid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































































NUDE MAN


----------



## Alpo (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 22, 2007)

savabich2 said:


> I've been out of it for a while but after Petrucci did Awake i thought for sure the 7 string would become standard.
> 
> I can't find any from BC Rich or Jackson in the current line-ups.
> 
> Does anyone make them standard anymore?



Its questions like "When did 7 strings fall out of fashion?" that make the rest of the guitar players in the world think of us all as wannabe korn players following a fad .


----------



## Ivan (Aug 22, 2007)

sir, the message you quoted is one year old.


----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 22, 2007)

eeone said:


> sir, the message you quoted is one year old.



Giggity giggity, allllllriiiigggghhhhttt....


----------



## Jason (Aug 22, 2007)

See I make good thread


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 23, 2007)

Chris said:


> You're into 12 year old animated girls. Your opinion doesn't count, sir.



 ...tears

I'll take Jessica Over Kiera for only one reason: Kiera's smile creeps me out. She's really cute when she has her serious/pouty face going on, but when she smiles she just looks weird IMO. They're both gorgeous, but Jessica is all-around hotter I think


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> ...tears
> 
> I'll take Jessica Over Kiera for only one reason: Kiera's smile creeps me out. She's really cute when she has her serious/pouty face going on, but when she smiles she just looks weird IMO. They're both gorgeous, but Jessica is all-around hotter I think



You're dead to me.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 23, 2007)

She's still beautiful, just I prefer she never smile in a movie again. She should just be in those rape crisis Lifetime movies from now on. Man, DOMINO really was the worst movie ever...


----------



## WillingWell (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry, I just gotta post this.

Kiera is like a cheap British harlot compared to Jessica. It's all in the fancy make up and stuff with Kiera. Besides, did you know she was a pirate? And not the good kind you can make sexual innuendo about "booty" with, the smelly kind with diseases.

Jessica > Kiera, zing.

LET THE KIERA SMEAR CAMPAIGN BEGIN!


----------



## gregj (Aug 27, 2007)

actually - my dog is named keira, just after her, because she is very beautiful too. 
so:
you're in 'dead ppl' club to me too.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2007)

Weren't we talking about something else here? 

Oh yeah, my lawn needs mowing as well.


----------



## Codyyy (Aug 27, 2007)

Not everyone has a use for baritone riffs and chugga chug...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 27, 2007)

NUDE MAN


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 27, 2007)

Axel said:


> I was referring to threads like these http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...6-bands-you-wished-used-7-string-guitars.html
> 
> And I was really hoping to not have to resort to finger pointing because like I said, if I see a thread title I'm not interested in I simply avoid it. I'm not gonna sue the tv station or the video game if you catch my drift. And I'm not accusing anyone of being elitist, but I can see how people could get that impression from _some people_ as I said.
> 
> No need to get all defensive, I never criticized you or your site and I don't see why I need 5 or 10 examples in order to _somewhat_ agree with a poster even if his opinion isn't popular.


 
Hey!!, I made that thread. I wasn't trying to be elitist (just for your info., not that your accussing me of that). I've just seen since posts here and there of general "what if's" concerning sevens, so I thought it might be interesting to make a thread specifically for that. I was attempting to create some interesting conversation, nothing more.


----------



## Jason (Nov 23, 2007)

Seems this thread needs another


----------



## Rick (Nov 24, 2007)

I love my 7 string.


----------



## TotallyBr00tal (Nov 24, 2007)

7's rule, everyone should have one. How come nobody ever mentions Jack Owen of Cannibal Corpse he was shredding his Universe back in 96 with some of the sickest riffs. I was so pissed when he left cannibal corpse.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 24, 2007)

7 string+ rules and I hope it has nothing to do with fasion, I play them for my music and extended possibilities, not for beeing cool or something.


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Nov 24, 2007)

TotallyBr00tal said:


> 7's rule, everyone should have one. How come nobody ever mentions Jack Owen of Cannibal Corpse he was shredding his Universe back in 96 with some of the sickest riffs. I was so pissed when he left cannibal corpse.



Yeah man, From Skin to Liquid is my favourite 7-string song.


----------



## 8string (Nov 24, 2007)

Digital Black said:


> both in the hands of us woodshRedders and appearing on recorded music.


 
Fixed....


----------



## lowlowlow (Nov 24, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Sevenstrings fell out of fashing because Metalcore came into fashion.
> 
> And metalcore bands only use classic les pauls



then they downtune to C n wonder why they sound like mushy crap live.

Extended scale to the rescue...


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2007)

Fashion always did seem pointless to me anyways..

I just need a pair of jeans, a t-shirt and my Gibs....erhm, S7420


----------



## skinhead (Nov 24, 2007)

A 6 didn't have the same power than a 7 string. You can put a 0.65 and tune in B, but it will never sound like a 7 

[/topic]


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone want to donate an RG7321 to the "budda needs a 7!" movement? 

i dont even bother tuning below drop C, i just want a 7.


----------



## jufob (Nov 24, 2007)

Because "fashion" wants compliance and control over all things harmonious and discordant within limits. "Seven" stepped over those boudaries especially in the low realms and thus labeled a rebellious misfit and cast out of "fashion."


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 24, 2007)

jufob said:


> Because "fashion" wants compliance and control over all things harmonious and discordant within limits. "Seven" stepped over those boudaries especially in the low realms and thus labeled a rebellious misfit and cast out of "fashion."



Dur...... 7 Strings were "fashionable" at one time.


----------



## jufob (Nov 24, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Dur...... 7 Strings were "fashionable" at one time.


Yes, for a while, but actually my post was meant to be an allegory rather than serious statement of fact.


----------



## budda (Nov 25, 2007)

no one wants to get me a 7 

i deem this thread.. old. smelly old cheese old.

who bumped it this month anyway? shaaawn? lol


----------



## Drew (Nov 26, 2007)

Jason said:


> Seems this thread needs another



Hey Jason, go easy on the bumps for the sake of bumps.


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2007)

Drew said:


> Hey Jason, go easy on the bumps for the sake of bumps.



 Wait.. did I just? Ah crap...


[action=Jason]thinks the thread is dumb anyway...[/action]


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2007)

I do like seeing more and more bands playing 7s.


----------



## Harry (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I'm fairly new, and in the last few pages there were some ridiculously funny posts


----------



## evolutionX (Sep 17, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa! out of fashion? Metal bands are still using 7 strings... if not 8. I know that imitation-metal bands like slipknot, korn and a few other mainstream acts used them.
Scar Symmetry and Mercenary both use 7 strings
Rusty Cooley has a dean 7string signature model, as well as using 8 string conklin guitars
Stephen carpenter from deftones (?) who also has an 8 string esp
not to mention the guys from meshuggah have evolved from using 7 strings to 8 strings.
Hypocrisy played them for a while, and i think they switched back to 6.
Slayer still has a few 7's in their arsenal

So to me, 7 strings never went out of style


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

evolutionX said:


> I know that imitation-metal bands like slipknot used them.



I'd like to see proof of Slipknot using 7s. They both use 6s tuned to drop B and drop A.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 17, 2008)

evolutionX said:


> Whoa whoa whoa! out of fashion? Metal bands are still using 7 strings... if not 8. I know that imitation-metal bands like slipknot, korn and a few other mainstream acts used them.
> Scar Symmetry and Mercenary both use 7 strings
> Rusty Cooley has a dean 7string signature model, as well as using 8 string conklin guitars
> Stephen carpenter from deftones (?) who also has an 8 string esp
> ...



Dude, things have changed since *2006* (that is the year this thread was started). Again, check the last post date or the first post one. Today, there is more 7-strings models than never before.






... And Slipknot never used 7-strings.


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 17, 2008)

I think guitar companies stopped making 7 strings as much after Nu-Metal died out. The Universe started falling around 1995 untill KoRn helped bring it back. After that EVERYONE started making them when bands like Orgy, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, etc. were the HUGE thing. I would love to see fresh bands using 7's again.



playstopause said:


> Dude, things have changed since *2006* (that is the year this thread was started). Again, check the last post date or the first post one.
> 
> Today, there is more 7-strings models than never before.
> 
> ...



that is a common mistake. People think Slipknot uses 7 strings. They use Drop Bb SIX string guitars.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

There *are* fresh bands using them: A Different Breed Of Killer, Catalepsy, Impending Doom are some of the newer bands I listen to.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 17, 2008)

Rick said:


> I'd like to see proof of Slipknot using 7s. They both use 6s tuned to drop B and drop A.



Indeed, Mick Thomson said in an interview: "7 strings are gay".


----------



## Harry (Sep 18, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Indeed, Mick Thomson said in an interview: "7 strings are gay".



Mick Thomson failed when he said that


----------



## 70Seven (Sep 18, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Indeed, Mick Thomson said in an interview: "7 strings are gay".



Wearing a mask when its not Halloween is gay.


----------



## intereo_luuk (Sep 18, 2008)

I think Textures is a fresh band too..


----------



## playstopause (Sep 18, 2008)

70Seven said:


> Wearing a mask when its not Halloween is gay.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 18, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> Mick Thomson failed when he said that



He may be small minded but then he represents a large chunk of the 6 string community.

There are a lot of stuck in the muds out there, some people just don't take well to new ideas. When I told a clerk at a certain (recently liquidated) Uk music chain that I was looking for a 7 string with a floating trem, he told me to stick with 6 strings, and to get a fixed bridge, or a fender style trem at the most. He wasn't just trying to flog me what he had in store, since I had already told him I was going to buy online, but his old fashioned ideas and complete ignorance / unwillingness to give new products a chance was amazing.

He was a blues player admittedly, so FR 7s may have little function in his musical arena. I'm more into Jazz fusion and metal, but I don't discount Fender strats as "old fashioned crap" etc.


----------



## Adonai678 (Sep 18, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> wtf



agreed


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 18, 2008)

Esp Griffyn said:


> He may be small minded but then he represents a large chunk of the 6 string community.
> 
> There are a lot of stuck in the muds out there, some people just don't take well to new ideas. When I told a clerk at a certain (recently liquidated) Uk music chain that I was looking for a 7 string with a floating trem, he told me to stick with 6 strings, and to get a fixed bridge, or a fender style trem at the most. He wasn't just trying to flog me what he had in store, since I had already told him I was going to buy online, but his old fashioned ideas and complete ignorance / unwillingness to give new products a chance was amazing.
> 
> He was a blues player admittedly, so FR 7s may have little function in his musical arena. I'm more into Jazz fusion and metal, but I don't discount Fender strats as "old fashioned crap" etc.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 19, 2008)

70Seven said:


> Wearing a mask when its not Halloween is gay.


 +rep for that 



Esp Griffyn said:


> He may be small minded but then he represents a large chunk of the 6 string community.
> 
> There are a lot of stuck in the muds out there, some people just don't take well to new ideas. When I told a clerk at a certain (recently liquidated) Uk music chain that I was looking for a 7 string with a floating trem, he told me to stick with 6 strings, and to get a fixed bridge, or a fender style trem at the most. He wasn't just trying to flog me what he had in store, since I had already told him I was going to buy online, but his old fashioned ideas and complete ignorance / unwillingness to give new products a chance was amazing.
> 
> He was a blues player admittedly, so FR 7s may have little function in his musical arena. I'm more into Jazz fusion and metal, but I don't discount Fender strats as "old fashioned crap" etc.


Yep, I've found a lot of people with the "but I can play it on a 6string", so i give up. You're either someone who will give things a chance, or narrow minded and stuck in their ways.


----------

